# razor knike



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I no if you do drywall you have all kinds but what is your best one?
I like my Lenox gold the best 
the blade never come out when I cut drywall. tip is smooth and its easy to hold on to when cutting the dry when holding the tape at the same time. the blade come out for deeper cuts ( good for 5/8 drywall repair)


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

don't use those no more just ended up going with the olfa utility like breaking the blade and its sharp


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Me use em Wallboard.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gordie said:


> don't use those no more just ended up going with the olfa utility like breaking the blade and its sharp


thanks...I will give it a try...witch one do you like?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Me use em Wallboard.


like your hammer / old school :thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> like your hammer / old school :thumbup:


That's a 10 oz Plumb box hatchet, and is most likely older than I am. Got my first one about 11, or 12 years old. I would draw lines on lower sheets and nail, and graduated to closets as I got older. I was about 14 when dad put me on the front of my first 14' bundle of 1/2 inch. At 16 I got to work with the stockers sliding in board. I went from $1 a day to $5 a day to $4 an hour at 16.
The same axe is in my avatar. Moore's Vaughn is like a brick compared to mine. I used to be able to one lick top nails, and now I'm lucky to be able to lick it at all.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Stanley 199 old reliable. I have had one so many years its smooth, all the grips are wore off
And I like the bi metal blades seem to last longer


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had the same Stanley for over 30 years, if it ain't broke why fix it.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Been using these grabbers for the last few years


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have had the same Stanley for over 30 years, if it ain't broke why fix it.


you need a new one !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a straight blade when hanging.. The fold ups are always on my side !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have had the same Stanley for over 30 years, if it ain't broke why fix it.


Those are hard to find these days Gaz !!! I like that blade cause It's small .. Easy to handle!:yes:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...08C&cw=360&ch=615&first=1&count=1&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> you need a new one !


Like I said. It ain't broke.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> Like I said. It ain't broke.


Gaz mate, we at Wallboard Tools don't want the other trades picking on you because of your antique knife. This one's on the way and you can either use it now or when the stanley one wears out :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Jim you are a good sport. You never know I may like it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I just use these Tajamas, Always have, Ive never seen the point of those retractables you cant snap the dull edge off, But I was a wallpaper man before plaster so that's prob it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I like my fatty.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Look what I found Gaz, I got it about 17 years ago, Hardy used, Prob been sitting lonely for 16 years or so.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm a fan of those old Stanley ones too, Gaz. My original one broke on the thumb slider a few years ago but thankfully I found another. They just feel right!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

prjwebb said:


> I'm a fan of those old Stanley ones too, Gaz. My original one broke on the thumb slider a few years ago but thankfully I found another. They just feel right!!


If you look carefully, you will see that mine has no slider it is a fixed blade. I reckon that the sliders are more likley to cut you. With the fixed blade you know that the blade is there, with the sliders you can forget to slide it in and later assume that you had.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> If you look carefully, you will see that mine has no slider it is a fixed blade. I reckon that the sliders are more likley to cut you. With the fixed blade you know that the blade is there, with the sliders you can forget to slide it in and later assume that you had.


I did wonder that, Yours looked a different model than mine, Health and safety agency's would prob gasp and those are prob banned by now.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> I did wonder that, Yours looked a different model than mine, Health and safety agency's would prob gasp and those are prob banned by now.


Your probably right, but it is a knife. They are supposed to have a blade.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

gazman said:


> If you look carefully, you will see that mine has no slider it is a fixed blade. I reckon that the sliders are more likley to cut you. With the fixed blade you know that the blade is there, with the sliders you can forget to slide it in and later assume that you had.


I agree, and on the fixed blade the blade sticks out farther so it gets past the end of the tape tape measure to score dryboard


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Back when I hung houses I carried 2 Stanley 199's, so if one went dull I didn't have to stop. At break, and lunch we would sharpen the blades with a sharpening stone. There is a sweet spot when doing this and it is sharper than a new blade.

When Stanley changed the 199 where you couldn't stick the blade all the way out I switched to the Wallboard. When the blade started to cut through my pouch I would get a bumble bee framer and screw a small piece of steel onto my pouch to extend it's life.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I have always had an olfa.


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

Had one of these for 6 years and it finally broke on me about a month ago. these things take a beating.


----------

